# avoir les/des yeux bleus (magnifiques), avoir les/des cheveux blonds/blancs - article défini / indéfini



## Thomas1

_Il a les yeux noirs.
Il a des yeux noirs._

Quelle est la différence s.v.p. ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## LV4-26

Personnellement, je n'en vois aucune.
Dans le deuxième cas, on peut imaginer qu'il en a également une demi-douzaine d'autres, d'une couleur différente ... mais je pense que tout le monde interprète cette phrase correctement.


----------



## SwissPete

Puisqu'on ne peut pas dire « Il a les grands pieds », je dirais plutôt « Il a des yeux noirs ». Mais je suis d'accord que les deux formes sont tout à fait acceptables.


----------



## kme

moi non plus je ne vois pas de difference, mais en allant checher loin "une différence", je dirais que la phrase "il a *les *yeux noirs" montre que je m'attarde d'avantage sur le détail que "il a des yeux noirs".


----------



## beri

Je pense que la différence est grammaticale :

Il a les yeux noirs : "noirs" est attribut du COD.
Il a des yeux noirs : "noirs" est épithète.


----------



## itka

SwissPete said:


> Puisqu'on ne peut pas dire « Il a les grands pieds », je dirais plutôt « Il a des yeux noirs ». Mais je suis d'accord que les deux formes sont tout à fait acceptables.



On ne peut pas dire "il a les grands pieds" mais rien n'empêche de dire : "Il a les pieds tordus"... et on pourrait à la rigueur dire : "il a les pieds grands"

Pour le sens, pas de problème, les deux sont équivalents.


----------



## Thomas1

Merci à tous pour les réponses !


itka said:


> On ne peut pas dire "il a les grands pieds" [...]


Est-ce que c'est à cause de l'adjectif qui précède le substantif ?


Thomas


----------



## geostan

Je crois que la forme avec "les" peut se dire avec une couleur.
Je ne dirais pas par exemple:

Il a les beaux yeux noirs.* Avec l'ajout de "beaux" je ne dirais que:

Il a de beaux yeux noirs.

Joyeuses fêtes!


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Je me demande maintenant si les phrases suivantes seraient toutes les deux acceptables par les phrancophones :
_Il a les yeux ecarquillées._
et
_Il a des yeux ecarquillées.

_Thomas


----------



## geostan

Evidemment, je ne peux pas parler pour les francophones, mais pour moi, je ne dirais que "Il a les yeux écarquillés."  C'est parce que c'est un état, une condition. Ce n'est pas permanent.


----------



## tie-break

Moi non plus je ne suis pas francophone, mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## Ploupinet

Moi je suis francophone, et de cet avis aussi !


----------



## Larsipan

Bonsoir!

J'ai vu que l'on utilise toujours l'article défini en décrivant les yeux d'une personne:

_Il a les yeux bleus._

Mais en décrivant les cheveux, j'ai vu  à la fois l'utilisation de l'article défini _les_ et l'article partitif _des_:

_Elle a des cheveux blonds.
Elle a les cheveux blonds._

Dans ce dernier cas concernant les cheveux, y-a-t-il une différence entre les deux ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Larsipan,

Il a _des _cheveux blancs => certains de ses cheveux sont blancs, mais pas tous.
Il a _les _cheveux blancs => tous ses cheveux sont blancs.
(bon, avec blonds ça le fait moins... ! )


----------



## tilt

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette analyse.
Mais pas mal de gens ne font pas cette nuance, et disent indifféremment _les _ou _des _dans ce genre de phrase. C'est ainsi qu'on entend facilement _Il a des yeux bleus_, même si le pluriel implique que tous les yeux du sujet soient bleus, puisqu'il n'en a que deux (en principe !).


----------



## quinoa

Pourtant on dit :
_Il a un long nez  _vs  _Il a le nez long._
_Il de longues oreilles_ vs_  Il a les oreilles longues._
Ça m'intrigue !!


----------



## Aoyama

> Mais pas mal de gens ne font pas cette nuance,
> [ Il a _des _cheveux blancs => certains de ses cheveux sont blancs, mais pas tous.
> Il a _les _cheveux blancs => tous ses cheveux sont blancs.]
> et disent indifféremment _les _ou _des _dans ce genre de phrase. C'est ainsi qu'on entend facilement _Il a des yeux bleus_, même si le pluriel implique que tous les yeux du sujet soient bleus, puisqu'il n'en a que deux


Exactement, d'où la difficulté d'établir un distinguo précis, qui n'existe pas.
L'exemple avec les yeux en est la bonne illustration. Je dirais la même chose pour les cheveux.
Et aussi : "il a des/les mains fines", mais "il a les doigts effilés (pas "des doigts", ce qui impliquerait que certains doigts sont effilés, pas les autres), etc.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> mais "il a les doigts effilés (pas "des doigts", ce qui impliquerait que certains doigts sont effilés, pas les autres)


Tu fais ici la même distinction que Karine en début du fil, et j'y apporterais les même réserves !


----------



## Aoyama

Non, pas vraiment, et c'est là le problème.
Pour "cheveux blancs" je pense que c'est différent. On pourrait dire "il a des cheveux blancs" en pensant que tous ses cheveux sont blancs (donc équivalent à "il a les cheveux blancs"). Pour "doigts", je pense que ce n'est pas pareil, mais c'est probablement subjectif, ce qui est finalement le noeud du problème ici.


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble que "des doigts effilés" marche aussi pour tous les doigts, je l'entendrais ainsi.
Cette histoire me turlupine...


----------



## Prima Facie

D'ac avec quinoa


----------



## Aoyama

Plusieurs éléments de réflexion :
on dira bien "il a les mains sales" et non "il a des mains sales", mais on pourra dire "il des mains fines, il a les mains fines", où sales et fines sont des adjectifs à première vue équivalents.
Parlant d'ongles, si on dit "il a les ongles noirs/sales", on parlera bien de _tous _les ongles, mais si on dit "il a des ongles noirs/sales" on limitera le nombre d'ongles (même si on peut également imaginer que l'on parle aussi de tous les ongles). C'est en fait le problème de l'opposition entre l'article défini et indéfini.


----------



## geostan

Dans le cas de mains sales vs. mains fines, c'est la nature de l'adjectif qui est différente. On peut se laver les mains sales, mais on ne peut pas changer les mains fines, enfin, pas à moins d'y faire du mal.


----------



## quinoa

Je bataille depuis quelque temps avec cette histoire de :
 « des yeux bleus » et « les yeux bleus »,
 « des cheveux longs », « de longs cheveux » et « les cheveux longs »
 « un long nez (un nez long) » et « le nez long ».
Je ne peux m’empêcher d’associer un exemple singulier à un exemple pluriel.
Ce qui apparaît est qu’il semble impossible de dire _Il a le long nez _et_ Il a les longs cheveux._(Ne parlons pas de _Il a les bleus yeux et Il a des bleus yeux _mais on dira  _de_ _grands_ _yeux_).
Donc l’adjectif n’est accepté qu’en position post-nominale avec l’article défini. Ce qui laisse à penser que l’article ne concerne que le nom seul, l’adjectif étant une caractéristique supplémentaire. On parle des yeux, des cheveux, du nez et on rajoute qu’ils sont …., qu’il est …
Lorsque l’adjectif se trouve en position pré-nominale (ou anté-nominale, je ne sais quel est le meilleur terme) il a une valeur plus intrinsèque au nom, c’est-à-dire que cette caractéristique est déjà acceptée dans la définition même du nom qualifié. On parle d’un tout :
un (long nez), un (nez long), des (cheveux longs), de (longs cheveux) etc.
Au final, avec l’article indéfini on insiste sur le bloc (nom+adjectif), avec l’article défini on met en valeur le seul adjectif.

Qu’en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Aoyama

geostan said:


> Dans le cas de mains sales vs. mains fines, c'est la nature de l'adjectif qui est différente. On peut se laver les mains sales, mais on ne peut pas changer les mains fines


oui certes ...
Mais, peut-être, autres éléments de réflexion :
la mère pourra dire à son enfant : "tu as les mains sales *, va [te][les]laver, on ne mange pas avec des mains sales**".
"On ne mange pas avec des mains sales" est un é_noncé conclusif_.
De même : "tu as les pieds sales *, on ne se couche pas avec des pieds sales**".
*"des" impossible, ** "les" possible mais "des" préférable.
On peut aussi s'interroger, sur la base de l'exemple de tilt (les yeux bleus), les cas des parties du corps qui sont "en paires" :
. tu as les genoux sales ("des" bizarre; sauf contexte subordonné)
. tu as les oreilles sales (id)
. il a les oreilles décollées (id)
. il a les oreilles en chou-fleur ("des" possible)
pour cheveux : il a les cheveux sales (préférable à "des", qui n'est cependant pas strictement impossible)
y a-t-il, comme le dit geostan, un problème de "qualité de l'attribut" (nature de l'adjectif), comme avec _sale_ et_ fin/e_ ?

Quinoa semble esquisser aussi le problème de la _qualité_ de l'adjectif.
Par contre, "de longs cheveux", "de grands yeux" vient de la place de l'adjectif _avant_ le nom, au pluriel.


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord avec les remarques d'Aoyama.
 Lorsque "des" intervient l'adjectif devient une caractéristique acceptée, reconnue. Et à partir de ce nouvel état, on bâtit un raisonnement et on peut tirer des conclusions ou parler des conséquences entraînées par cet état de fait.
En utilisant l'article défini, on n'insite que sur l'adjectif qui est LA nouvelle information, qui peut être ou définitive ou temporaire.


----------



## tilt

Toutes ces remarques sont intéressanetes, et sans doute fondées.
Mais honnêtement, je crois que la plupart des gens ne se posent même pas la question, et emploient _les _ou _des _par pure habitude.


----------



## quinoa

Bien sûr, mais c'est seulement pour essayer d'expliquer que parfois ça bloque, et que 'tu as des mains sales" ne vaut pas "tu as les mains sales"


----------



## Aoyama

tilt said:


> honnêtement, je crois que la plupart des gens ne se posent même pas la question, et emploient _les _ou _des _par pure habitude.


c'est vrai mais on a quand même ici à expliquer la différence entre article défini et indéfini. Elle se retrouverait si, par exemple, on traduisait en anglais :
. il a les mains sales
. il a des mains sales
pas d'anglais sur ce fil, mais on sait que "les" serait traduit par un _possessif_, tandis que "des" ne serait pas rendu.



quinoa said:


> parfois ça bloque, et que 'tu as des mains sales" ne vaut pas "tu as les mains sales"


ça "bloque", je ne sais pas, mais j'en reviens à mon concept d'é_noncé conclusif _(qui s'utilise notamment pour le japonais) :
. Tu as les mains sales (point).
. Tu as des mains sales [qui me dégoûtent]. "Des" suivi d'une _clause _(subordonnée).
Mais, c'est vrai aussi qu'on peut envisager :
. Tu as les/des mains sales et tu ne mangeras pas avant de les avoir lavées.


----------



## quinoa

Oui, d'accord.
Tu as les mains sales? va te les laver. Il s'agit d'un état temporaire.
Tu as des mains sales. Ça me dégoûte. C'est inacceptable car cet état (même si temporaire) devient rédhibitoire ; s'il persiste, il en découle des conséquences gênantes.
J'ai l'impression que selon "des" ou "les" l'adjectif a un ancrage plus ou moins "profond", établi.
...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est une piste. Ca reste un peu flou (mais je n'aurais pas fait/dit mieux). Pas vraiment une règle (on reste un peu dans le subjectif) mais _quelque chose._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

L'état temporaire des mains sales, je veux bien (quoique chez certains ça semble être permanent...). Mais on s'éloigne des cheveux blonds là, non ?
Sauf qu'on les coupe un peu en quatre... 
Que répondre à Larsipan ?


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Que répondre à Larsipan ?

Eh bien ! que l'un et l'autre se dit, ou se disent.

Mais si on utilise "les", ça veut forcément dire que les cheveux de la personne sont blonds.

Et que si on utilise "des", ça peut vouloir dire l'un ou l'autre (que ses cheveux sont blonds ou que certains de ses cheveux sont blonds). Tout en sachant que le contexte ou la couleur des cheveux éclaircira sans doute le sens...

U.M.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi j'aime bien cette réponse U.M.


----------



## Lezert

Bonsoir,
Si on voit la chose du coté mathématique, pour le plaisir...
Utiliser "des"  suppose une quantité _plurielle _parmi un tout  _pluriel _( des cheveux blancs parmi d'autres cheveux blancs, supposons 50  parmi 100 000, par exemple).
Mais quand le total des objets concernés est limité à 2 , le "des" est égal au "les", il ne peut s'agir que de 2 sur 2  ( "il a des yeux bleus" ou "il a les yeux bleus", indiquent tous deux, par la force des choses, que tous ses yeux sont bleus.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien aussi la réponse d' U.M.... mais à mon avis, le post #2 était assez clair. 

Une brune peut avoir *d*es cheveux blonds... si elle se fait faire des mèches blondes, par exemple.  Mais en général, ce serait *l*es.  À moins de préciser de(s) beaux cheveux blonds. 

Puisque le fil a déjà dévié, je donne ce lien vers un fil connexe (au sujet des yeux).


----------



## Aoyama

> Que répondre à Larsipan ?


Pour faire simple, et finalement clair (si tant est qu'il y ait vraiment clarté ici), on suivra tilt :


> pas mal de gens ne font pas cette nuance [les/des], et disent indifféremment _les _ou _des, _[sans même se poser] la question,par pure habitude


 
Plusieurs réponses sont apparues en rafale pendant que j'écrivais celle-ci.
Pour l'opposition les/des à propos (par exemple) des cheveux blancs :
. il a les cheveux blancs (tous)
. il a des cheveux blancs (certains , d'autres non)
je pense que finalement _c'est autre chose_ et ressort bien de l'opposition entre défini et indéfini _qui s'estompe dans ce cas d'usage._


----------



## Aoyama

Je relance ce fil, de façon un peu incongrue ...
Je suis en train de lire un nouveau bouquin , une biographie de Céline. On y trouve cette phrase :
_Est-il attiré [Céline] par Detroit, cette ville industrielle et sinistre, en grande partie peuplée par *les* Noirs, où il ne reste que trois jours ?_
J'ai un problème avec cet emploi de "les", qui peut bien sûr se comprendre, mais quelle différence avec "des", que j'aurais plutôt utilisé ?


----------



## quinoa

Ah ah!!
Si "les" a été choisi, c'est donc que "des" ne convient pas à transmettre son idée (élémentaire mon cher Watson!)
Il me semble que l'usage de "les" présuppose que le groupe en question (les/des Noirs) a déjà été repéré ou défini. La pré-existence de ce groupe se fonde sur la co-existence avec ..... les Blancs et le narrateur cherche justement à marquer cette opposition, il doit être Blanc lui-même? "Les" produit une unité déjà construite.
"des" n'effectue pas ce "travail" de "réunion", il est plus distancé, plus neutre (sauf bien sûr si une intonation particulière se rajoute).
... ce ne sont que des pistes... com' dab'


----------



## Aoyama

> Si "les" a été choisi, c'est donc que "des" ne convient pas à transmettre son idée


oui, très certes, mais encore faut-il être bien sur que la chose ait été aussi mûrement réfléchie. C'est en fait ça le problème : est-ce que "les gens" réfléchissent bien à la différence possible (ou induite) dans cet emploi de *les* et de *des *.
Le narrateur est Blanc. Le livre est pertinent mais pêche par endroit de certaines approximation de style, donc ...
Y a-t-il ici une idée 


> que l'usage de "les" présuppose que le groupe en question (les/des Noirs) a déjà été repéré ou défini. La pré-existence de ce groupe se fonde sur la co-existence avec ..... les Blancs et le narrateur cherche justement à marquer cette opposition. (...) "Les" produit une unité déjà construite.
> "des" n'effectue pas ce "travail" de "réunion", il est plus distancé, plus neutre (sauf bien sûr si une intonation particulière se rajoute).


Hum ... "travail de réunion" et "intonation particulière" ... Compliqué mon cher Watson !


----------



## quinoa

L'article indéfini, comme son nom l'indique pose le "nom" pour la première fois, de manière peu déterminée. "Regarde, sur la place, il y a des Noirs." (on les découvre)
Avec "les Noirs", le groupe pré-existe.
Si on dit "en grande partie peuplée par des Noirs", on reste neutre ; cependant une intonation péjorative sur "des Noirs" et cela devient raciste.
Excusez-moi de ne pas avoir été _clair_ (sans jeu de mots!!)


----------



## Aoyama

> Si on dit "en grande partie peuplée par des Noirs", on reste neutre ; cependant une intonation péjorative sur "des Noirs" et cela devient raciste.


Pas sûr.
Mon propos est ici de voir comment une différence _subliminale_ peut exister entre *les* et *des *.
On a d'abord l'exemple fondamental de *les yeux bleux*/*des yeux bleux* , on a disserté sur la _qualité de l'adjectif, _qui pourrait justifier la différence d'emploi.
Mais, un autre exemple m'est venu à l'esprit :
chez les apprenants japonais pour qui (comme dans les autres langues asiatiques, chinois, coréen, mongol), les articles n'existent pas, on peut entendre souvent cette construction erronée :
"je suis allé au cinéma avec les amis" (que, pour faire simple, on s'accordera à juger impossible, hors contexte très précis), construit sur le modèle de :
"je suis allé au cinéma avec les enfants".
Ici, les = mes (les _miens_), pour "amis" on ne peut admettre que "des", et j'explique la chose en disant que "les" impliquerait "tous les amis que j'ai".
De la même manière, "les yeux" = "ses/mes yeux", "des yeux" étant "général".

Dans le cas de : "Detroit (...) _en grande partie peuplée par *les* Noirs_" on a affaire au même problème (pour moi) qu'avec une phrase de type :
"la finance est dominée par *les *juifs"
"le 9-3 est habité par *les* Arabes" etc.
On ne parle pas d'intonation ici, mais d'emploi grammatical qui, le grand mot est lâché, revêt (ou peut revêtir) une connotation raciste.
Dans le pire des cas (question de jugement), la finance serait "dominée" par *des* juifs, mais pas par tous.
La population du 9-3 doit être, au maximum, de 800.000 habitants, il y a , disons, 300 millions d'Arabes dans le monde, ils ne peuvent pas habiter _tous_ dans le 9-3.
Donc , dire que ""Detroit (...)est _en grande partie peuplée par *les* Noirs_", c'est peut-être sous-entendre "les Noirs des Etats-Unis" (qui _appartiennent aux E-U_), mais même là, _tous les Noirs des E-U_ ne peuvent pas habiter à Detroit ...
Sans parler de "racisme" ouvertement, la phrase reste possible, mais seulement probablement parce que ne voudra pas trop se poser la question ...


----------



## quinoa

Ce "les" de "les Noirs" "oppose' bien un groupe à l'autre.
Ce sont les Noirs qui peuplent la ville en grande partie.
Ce sont des Noirs qui .... me paraît plus "informatif".


----------



## Aoyama

> Ce "les" de "les Noirs" "oppose' bien un groupe à l'autre.


Oui, on peut le prendre comme une _opposition_, par rapport à "des" qui serait "informatif", donc _neutre_ ... Est-ce bien cependant la position _réfléchie _de l'auteur ? Insister ici sur le fait que Detroit est "en grande partie peuplée par _les_ Noirs" n'apporte rien (le racisme dont fera preuve Céline par la suite peut difficilement avoir été influencé par les trois jours passés dans cette ville)...


----------



## quinoa

C'est précisément peut-être à cause de la préexistence de ce racisme qu'il utilise "les Noirs", il y a bien deux blocs en vis-à-vis, mis en parallèle voire en opposition.


----------



## quinoa

Aoyama said:


> oui, très certes, mais encore faut-il être bien sur que la chose ait été aussi mûrement réfléchie. C'est en fait ça le problème : est-ce que "les gens" réfléchissent bien à la différence possible (ou induite) dans cet emploi de *les* et de *des *.



Excusez-moi de reprendre le fil plus haut Ao, mais même si les gens "ne réfléchissent pas bien à la différence entre les et des, il n'empêche que malgré eux c'est le choix de l'un ou de l'autre qui se fait plus ou moins consciemment, et le langage, le choix des mots est bien souvent la trace de phénomènes parfois non-conscients mais qui cependant produisent chez l'interlocuteur des questionnements et autres réactions ou incompréhensions. La différence entre les et des, conscientisée ou pas est là, portée par la valeur intrinsèque de chacun de ces mots.
Bonne journée


----------



## Aoyama

> même si les gens "ne réfléchissent pas bien à la différence entre les et des, il n'empêche que malgré eux c'est le choix de l'un ou de l'autre qui se fait plus ou moins consciemment, et le langage, le choix des mots est bien souvent la trace de phénomènes parfois non-conscients mais qui cependant produisent chez l'interlocuteur des questionnements et autres réactions ou incompréhensions. La différence entre les et des, conscientisée ou pas est là, portée par la valeur intrinsèque de chacun de ces mots.


certes, qui peut aller là contre.
Dans le desordre :


> C'est précisément peut-être à cause de la préexistence de ce racisme qu'il utilise "les Noirs", il y a bien deux blocs en vis-à-vis, mis en parallèle voire en opposition.


là, je serais moins d'accord. Je répète que le fait d'insister sur la "négritude" de la ville n'apporte rien ici. Aucune opposition (à une autre ville qui serait "blanche") ou parallèle à quelque chose d'autre. On "assène" seulement "en grande partie peuplée par _les_ Noirs". On a envie de dire : "et alors ?".


----------



## quinoa

On aurait pu imaginer "en grande partie peuplée par les Apaches ou les Hopis", il s'agit  d'un groupe construit, comme une tribu (une tribu a une histoire et des repères et caractéristiques bien définis) mais avec les Noirs, ce n'est pas vraiment une tribu mais un groupe particulier qui a ses caractéristiques et son histoire.


----------



## Aoyama

Là, nous sommes tout à fait d'accord (concernant ce qui est ci-dessus).


----------



## tsong

Quand on décrit une personne, on dit : "il a les cheveux courts et des yeux bleus magnifiques", je ne comprends pas l'emploi des articles, 
"il a les cheveux courts et les yeux bleus magnifiques" 
"il a des cheveux courts et des yeux bleus magnifiques"
me semblent aussi corrects. Merci par avance pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

"il a les cheveux courts et des yeux bleus magnifiques"
"il a les cheveux courts et les yeux bleus magnifiques" à cause de l'adjectif : "il a les cheveux courts et les yeux bleus"
"il a des cheveux courts et des yeux bleus magnifiques"


----------



## scriptum

Mais y a-t-il une différence entre "il a les cheveux courts" et "il a des cheveux courts"?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour Scriptum,

Non, je ne fais aucune différence.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour! Y a-t-il une différence entre *Il a les yeux bleus* et _*Il a des yeux bleus*_? Les deux phrases sont-elles correctes? Peut-on dire que l'emploi de l'article indéfini permet de mieux mettre l'adjectif en relief? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais l'article défini est pour moi beaucoup plus naturel, sauf s'il y a un autre qualificatif, à moins qu'il s'agisse d'une comparaison avec les yeux d'une tierce personne.

_Il a *les* yeux bleus._ 
_Il a *des* yeux bleus._ () (moins naturel pour moi)

_Il a *les* yeux magnifiques._ () (moins naturel pour moi)
_Il a *des* yeux magnifiques._ 

_Il a *les* yeux bleus magnifiques._ 
_Il a *des* yeux bleus magnifiques._ 

_Il a *les* yeux (bleus) (magnifiques) de sa mère._ 
_Il a *des* yeux (bleus) (magnifiques) de sa mère._ 

Autrement dit, le choix de l'article semble dépendre de la combinaison de qualificatifs employés !




Printemps506 said:


> Peut-on dire que l'emploi de l'article indéfini permet de mieux mettre l'adjectif en relief?


Non, pas vraiment.

[…]


----------



## OLN

_J'ai les yeux bleus, il a les yeux bleus_ : mes yeux sont bleus, ses yeux sont bleus (ils sont définis puisque ce sont les miens ou les siens, et ils sont de couleur bleue).
La mise en relief vient plutôt de ce qui suit, comme "Il a des yeux bleus magnifiques/expressifs".
On peut d'ailleurs dire "Il a des yeux magnifiques/expressifs, des dents parfaites, un sourire enjôleur, une voix douce et grave" : ces choses ne le sont pas intrinsèquement, mais on les qualifie ainsi subjectivement .
... sachant qu'on peut dire aussi _il a le sourire enjôleur_ (son sourire est de type enjôleur),_ la _ou_ une voix douce et grave, l’œil coquin, _etc.

Je ne dirais en tout cas pas "J'ai des yeux bleus", ni d'ailleurs "J'ai des mains propres _ou_ sales" 

Ce serait long et ardu de revenir sur ce qui a déjà été dit dans [ce fil] […]. On y parle aussi d'yeux et de cheveux.


----------

